
There's no such thing as job security in the USA anymore - tadasv
http://vilkeliskis.com/no-jobs
======
anoncoward111
Just wait till you see the lack of job security in the sales department of any
company in any industry.

Typically you'll have a few managers and a few reps who are friends of the
owners and are therefore politically protected.

The rest of sales force are either extremely underpaid and do grunt work, or
are fired quite quickly for literally no reason other than "it's not working
out".

